# Crossbows



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

Are there any non-Dwarf units in Warhammer that are armed with crossbows? I have a wild 'n crazy modeling idea!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

yes empire crossbowmen and the dogs of war crossbow men who are BS4 and nasty


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I'm off to find some offline pics! :victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Technically Dark Elves also have them and Ruglud's Armoured Orc's do as well.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> Technically Dark Elves also have them and Ruglud's Armoured Orc's do as well.


doh forget some


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm seriously thinking about getting some human crossbowmen for my Genestealer Cult in 40K. They'd be great Initiates, using the "Counts As" rule to suggest that their crossbows play like laspistols. That'd really illustrate the backwards tech employed by the Cult faithful!

I think people would let me get away with it. I mean, simply by letting me use the Cult in the first place, they're letting me get away with a lot.


----------

